# Any useful woodworking Apps for the iPad?



## RogerS (23 Jan 2012)

Idly playing around with the iPad and browsing the apps but nothing leaps out at me. So wondered if I was looking in the wrong place and that there were some useful woodie related Apps?


----------



## Smiffla (23 Jan 2012)

What kind of woodworking apps you lookin for rog? - smudge


----------



## wardroom (23 Jan 2012)

Put some of the woodsmiths stores podcasts on my pad, they seem quite usefull and there FREE.


----------



## RogerS (23 Jan 2012)

Smiffla":2urf5ngm said:


> What kind of woodworking apps you lookin for rog? - smudge



I don't know, really. If you read the other thread, the prime reason for getting this secondhand iPad is as a backup for later on in the year when we go away to Japan. It's also going to be useful as I'll be away on a course for a week and not have easy access to email, the forum(!) etc. So the current plan is to sell it back on eBay after the holiday unless I can find a 'killer-app'.

Someone mentioned an App where you point the camera at the night sky and it tells you the constellations but I've yet to find that. Be impressive if it did! Kind'a Galactic Spotify.


----------



## Harbo (23 Jan 2012)

Yep I have that one but it's not a free one.
Stars are out tonight!
There's lots of useful Apps - the ST had 500 of them listed in their mag.
I use Tapatalk all the time for this and other forums.

Rod


----------



## Smiffla (23 Jan 2012)

Where to start rog.

GarageBand is something that I love to mess around on as it's so useable and fun to play around with. There's a really good app called zumo drive which allows you to access music, documents, movies etc. that you have on your home pc over wifi. So if you fancy watching an episode of new Yankee etc you can. There's sketchup program's if you have any good furniture design ideas. There's a multiple forum website I like to go on which has heaps of varied sites (inc. wood haven). Scrabbles always a winner when boredom sets in! If you want to catchup on soaps etc. (if you're into that sort of thing) tvcatchup is a good app. There's a beautiful lookin game called contre jour which is like a physicsy kinda game. And then there's google earth which I think is my favourite-absolutely stunning!

That's just a random selection of apps to get you goin. I've not mentioned the translator/converter apps cos there things that I'm sure you already have.

Is this the kind of thing you're after? If not let me know and I'll try and be less eclectic - smudge.


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jan 2012)

Whats an App? :?


----------



## knappers (24 Jan 2012)

"pocket universe" is a good stargazing app.

Si


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2012)

Hi Smudge... I guess I must be a bit neanderthal! I have GarageBad on my iMac...never used it...iTunes gives me HomeSharing out on a dusty PC laptop in the workshop and so that covers Zumo. I'd never dream of using SketchUp on anything other than a fulblown Mac...which I do! And I'm not into games. I played around with google Earth on the iMac...cute...but for me a bit of a timewaster.

Thing is that all of these also run on the iMac. What I'm really trying to find are Apps that make the iPad come into it's own....and no, not into reading books off a screen :wink:


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2012)

knappers":11pb52qh said:


> "pocket universe" is a good stargazing app.
> 
> Si



Now you're talking! Perfect..a really useful App that plays to the portability of the iPad.

EDIT: Going the the process of buying and installing it. What a kerfuffle? 40 pages...yes, Four Zero pages of Apple T's and C's. :shock:

Quite fancied a bit of wi-fi sniffing but see that there are no apps readily available. Quite funny really...following a few trails led me to whole sites dedicated to jail-breaking iPads etc. Once upon a time I'd have jumped right in. Now I just want an easy life!


----------



## wcndave (24 Jan 2012)

There's a few useful things for woodworkers.

Ability to price check when you're in a shop and suddenly see some new "must have" toy....

Another as yet untapped future idea is augmented reality, so when you want to repair / fiddle with / change something, you point camera at the tool, and it overlays instructions / schematics etc... I have seen one for printers, and it's really cool. You point at printer, it recognises it, draws a picture over top, "open here", "put cartridge in there", "no that's upside down...." etc....

however yet to figure in woodworking.

all the conversions between measurements are handy - however you have a laptop in shop, so no added value there.

However one idea I have which I will implement for myself and you are welcome to share is this.

I am fed up with not having all the manuals, or of having pages missing, and i always rip out and throw away the foreign language parts etc...

so I plan to get PDF of all the manuals.
Then i will put them online.
then i will create QR codes for them, and stick them on the machines.

also you can do this for anything....

(in case you don't know, QR codes are the 2-d bar codes you see in magazines and posters)

So here's a real example.

- download "scan" for ipad, or iphone, or qrdroid for android (basically look for a QR code reader for your device - they are free)
- scan the picture below, and it should load something interesting.







now I print the above image (with a title) and stick it to my drill press.

then whenever i need the information, i just scan the QR code, and it opens exactly what i want.

(this is what it loads)

"why not just keep the print out next to the drill press" i hear you ask.

well, for those well organised, that is certainly going to work.

Personally, I printed it 3 times, lost it, got grubby, used it for shim, used it to draw a design on, lost it again....
I even did a laminated version, and still never found it when i needed...

some of you will think it's a stupid idea and a waste of time, and others might think it's cool, and some that it's only a gimmick, not practical.

well, you are all right 

I find that if every time i come across something really useful, and it relates to a place / machine / tool in my shop, that quickly sticking on a QR code allows me to always access that info using mobile phone or ipad.

QR codes can also be just text, so even just some notes on a tool where necessary, so quick and easy to scan with a phone...
QR generation is really easy to do, http://zxing.appspot.com/generator
enter text / URL and click "generate"

i'd be interested in any constructive thoughts...


----------



## Harbo (24 Jan 2012)

Firstly I have an iPhone so not all of these Apps might be compatible?

Here's a few on mine - most are freebies:
BBC News
News Pro
Met Office Weather
Eurosport
Skype
Aroundme
Aloqa
HA Traffic
London Transport
QRReader
DropBox
Image to Text
CamScanner
EvernoteNational Trust
Google Translate
Pocket Universe
Forest Explorer
Wild Flowers
Bird Guide
Carpenter
My Measure
Convert Units 
iTorch4
PCalc Lite
BBC iPlayer
TVCatchup
Tunein Radio
Shazam
Tapatalk
Tipulator


Rod


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2012)

Oooh...a couple of ideas there. Point the iPad camera at a Japanese sign and it converts it to English. Mmm..wonder if that's out there?

EDIT: YES!!!!!!!! http://www.survivingnjapan.com/2011/06/ ... -from.html

Bloody Hell...now THIS IS what the iPad is all about. =D> 

My Measure looks very good as well. I have Carpenter.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (24 Jan 2012)

I keep the manuals for my tools on my iPad the app I prefer is "Good Reader" though you can use iBooks.
Video podcasts include: The apprentice and the Journeyman, sketchup 3D toolbox, the Wood whisper, the Internet Woodworker, etc.

Videos include some of crpaulk's, specialy his Ultimate Work Bench and its modifications, several from Paul-Marcel

Many magazines: Shopnotes, Fine Woodworking, Woodsmith, etc.

I have a sketchup compatable display program 3DIVA Mobile, I have been testing the iPad version of Ambisaw though at the moment it needs quite a bit more work. 

I also have BuildCalc and a lot more.
My usage will probably be quite different from yours as I don't have Internet access while I'm in Thailand woodworking.


----------



## wcndave (24 Jan 2012)

Harbo":2no3ejys said:


> There's lots of useful Apps - the ST had 500 of them listed in their mag.



what is ST?


----------



## petermillard (24 Jan 2012)

Don't use many woodworking-related apps, other than QuickSale for quickie invoices out and about.

GoSkywatch is a good observatory-type App - you don't use the camera, you just point it at the sky and it shows the constellations on-screen. Zinio is handy for magazines, as is Newsstand, BBC News, Taptu (kind of visual RSS reader) Downcast or Instacast for podcasts, Netflix for old TV and movies (subscription service, but first month is free) or Sky Go if you subscribe to Sky TV. TV Catchup and BBC iPlayer, Informant HD for calendars, to-do lists etc.., GoodReader and Dropbox for general file management, annotating PDFs etc.., Adobe Ideas, Penultimate and Muji Notebook for quick line drawings and sketches. Instapaper for pulling together the interesting bits out of a web article that splits itself over 5 pages. And the F1 Timing App, when the season starts 

HTH Pete

p.s. ST = Sunday Times, I think...


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2012)

Sunday Times


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jan 2012)

wcndave":2yiajby8 said:


> Harbo":2yiajby8 said:
> 
> 
> > There's lots of useful Apps - the ST had 500 of them listed in their mag.
> ...



Dave, 

I can't help, but no one bothered with my query about Apps. 
I Googled in the end, but as my phone is just designed to do only what Alexander Graham Bell invented the things for, it doesn't help me ! :roll: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2012)

Benchwayze":3dv3ric2 said:


> wcndave":3dv3ric2 said:
> 
> 
> > Harbo":3dv3ric2 said:
> ...



Sorry, John. We all thought you were joking!


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jan 2012)

RogerS":3rwh9rml said:


> Dave,
> 
> I can't help, but no one bothered with my query about Apps.
> I Googled in the end, but as my phone is just designed to do only what Alexander Graham Bell invented the things for, it doesn't help me ! :roll:
> ...


 =D> =D> =D> 

NP Roger, 

As I gathered in fact! I wasn't joking, but then I recalled something I saw on 'The Apprentice' so I googled it. Now I know. :lol: :lol: 
And much good does it do me with my old clunker phone!


----------



## wcndave (24 Jan 2012)

well, now you know there's no excuse not to rush out and get a new phone! you can see how many exciting things you can do with them!

We mustn't neglect android either, they have almost as many apps as Apple these days...

Note that the OP did ask about woodie apps...

I did look for the app called "carpenter" that someone mentioned, however could not find it. I did find I.D. Wood, a sort of wood database, however costs £2.99

Not that may good apps out there for woodworkers, to be frank, apart from converting units. I tend to use more for notes, video podcasts, sketches, and looking a LOT of stuff up on the web. however I don't have PC in shop, but also when i go to suppliers / shops, i have all my lists / photos / dimensions etc all there.

another nice app i just found is one that asks you for sheet size and all the parts you need, and then optimises the cut pattern, however at £7 and £16 for the pro-version that's way way too steep.

if you can think of something that you might think WOULD make a good woodie app, let me know and I'll see if I can build one over the next 6-12 months... no promises though.


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jan 2012)

wcndave":3pwcaah8 said:


> well, now you know there's no excuse not to rush out and get a new phone! you can see how many exciting things you can do with them!
> 
> We mustn't neglect android either, they have almost as many apps as Apple these days...
> 
> ...



Yeah. How about a ready-reckoner to work out metres of cladding (Match-board and ship-lap) for sheds etc. 
I suppose I could head-work it, but it's a pain. 
:mrgreen: 
John


----------



## Harbo (24 Jan 2012)

Sorry yes Sunday Times, they had a special feature last weekend with another lot this weekend.
They also have a piece on recommend Apps every weekend in the inGear section. I always check with other peoples comments though.

The Carpenter is really iHandy Carpenter which has more features than the free iHandy Level.

I was persuaded by my kids and Grandkids to get an iPhone and I've not regretted it.
I use it all the time and hardly ever making phone calls.
Forums, News, weather, what's on TV, eBay, email, google, checking prices with Red Laser etc. Etc.
I also have the Garmin Sat Nav App which works better than my dedicated £300 one!
I access this forum on it using Tapatalk.

Rod


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2012)

What is the advantage of Tapatalk over using a web browser as I normally do on the iMac?

Also now realise that my iPad being the first version does not have a built-in camera :evil: My fault.


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2012)

Is there the iPad equivalent of Google Maps?


----------



## petermillard (24 Jan 2012)

RogerS":rcnvp6t3 said:


> Is there the iPad equivalent of Google Maps?


Umm - Maps?? Comes with iOS as standard:-


----------



## RogerS (24 Jan 2012)

petermillard":1qxi5dp9 said:


> RogerS":1qxi5dp9 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there the iPad equivalent of Google Maps?
> ...


----------



## Harbo (24 Jan 2012)

I use Safari on my MacBook and Firefox on my PC, but Tapatalk on the iPhone is much easier to use for most functions?

Rod


----------



## doorframe (24 Jan 2012)

iHammer?


----------



## sometimewoodworker (24 Jan 2012)

Benchwayze":2hfpj089 said:


> Yeah. How about a ready-reckoner to work out metres of cladding (Match-board and ship-lap) for sheds etc.
> I suppose I could head-work it, but it's a pain.
> :mrgreen:
> John


That function is in BuildCalc. You can find the number of any sized unit that is needed for an area. This function is usually used for tiles, bricks or blocks. However as you can enter a custom size all you would need to do is either define a piece that is the usable width and one meter long (giving you meters needed) or the standard length of a piece of cladding (giving you number of lengths needed) 

BuildCalc isn't free so you should get the PDF manual first to make sure that it does what you need. 

I've got it because I will have to buy all the materials when we build our house. I don't want the problem of over buying or under buying so this will be great fo that. But it isn't easy if you haven't used a building calculator before so I've not studied the manual to learn to use it yet. 

It will do very much more than the cladding.


----------



## TrimTheKing (25 Jan 2012)

Star Walk is a good starry app and doesn't need camera. 

I have a few woody ones but iPads downstairs and I'm in bed, so will list some tomorrow. 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Jan 2012)

sometimewoodworker":198dxbz4 said:


> Benchwayze":198dxbz4 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. How about a ready-reckoner to work out metres of cladding (Match-board and ship-lap) for sheds etc.
> ...




So okay for a chicken coop then! 
Many Thanks Jerome


----------



## RogerS (31 Jan 2012)

Air Display is rather neat. Treats the iPad as a second display to the main Mac. Rather nifty although the momentary blue screen on the iMac when you first turn on Air Display is a bit of a heart-stopper!


----------



## potteringpotter (19 Aug 2013)

I'm really into anything journey related since I travel a lot. The usual map programs of course but this particular one is great for booking transport around london. Really helps you get a round when you don't know where your're going!


----------



## finneyb (19 Aug 2013)

I've found a good one - bear with me.

For a few years now I have been a judge at STEM ( Science, Technology, Engineering and Maths) events for secondary school pupils. The conversation normally goes - How did you make/shape that? Ans I used the laser cutter or I used the 3D milling machine. Brats - these schools should be open to the likes of me - I'm hard pushed to disguise my jealousy.

A few months ago I was on my third and last project of the morning - I'd already had the usual laser cutter etc answer then when I asked how they designed the wings of a glider I got the answer 'We used the wind tunnel' . Really !! I wasn't admitting to being phased so carried on questioning and then gently came back to the 'wind tunnel' issue. Tell me what else does the school use the wind tunnel for? Oh, its not an actual wind tunnel its an iPad app, was the answer.

Now that is a must-have app for all you with iPads. You could model the airflow past hollow forms and all kind of similar useful calculations you never thought you needed.

Brian


----------



## NikNak (19 Aug 2013)

I use google sky map.... its brill and free...


----------



## barkwindjammer (25 Aug 2013)

doorframe":6dohglun said:


> iHammer?



As far as Apps go-you can't touch this ! :?


----------



## Henning (26 Aug 2013)

I have two woodie apps on my iPhone; I.D. Wood which is ok'ish, but nothing more, and Ambicalc, which takes away all need to memorize the math involved in things. The sole reason for me buying that app was the template offset calculator which is very nice. I don't know why i don't manage to wrap my head around something so simple, but this one helps.


----------

